# Need help making a squig.



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

My warboss needs a pet squig.

I've got lots of greenputty.

How do I go about making one? Are there any tutorials around that I could use to make my own attack squig?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't give you a full tutorial but I can give you a few pointers and a picture. Basically you want to start with just a ball of green stuff, then you cut out a triangle for the mouth and add in some very small bits of wire at an L shape so that you have a frame for the legs. Use your fingers to point the squig's body slightly so that it appears to have a very stuppy kind of 'tail'. Bulk out the legs a bit, but make sure they're still small and erm...squig like? I gave my squig a giant tongue but obviously you don't have to do this so you could just make some little triangles out of green stuff for teeth. Eyes aren't too hard, particularly when you've just got one of them.

Here is a squig that I sculpted for a friend









Good luck making your very own pet squig!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Horrors are very useful when making squigs, but if you want to sculpt it yourself, i don't know how.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

you could find a ball shape object and work off that as the body. build the green stuff over it etc.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Squigs grow from mushroom spores.
So..

Step 1, get mushroom spores.

Step 2, Grow Squigs.

Step 3, Eat Squigs.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Step 1: Roll a big green stuff ball
Step 2: Carve Face
Step 3: Make Green Stuff Legs
Step 4ROFIT!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I made a really great-looking Squig Bunny to act as my mascot/attack squig. Basically, buy a box of Gretchin and clip the squig hound off the Runtherder's arm. Then, sculpt up the gap and you got an attack squig! Or, you can buy a Fantasy range squig.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

how big is he going to be, this is a copy of a trophy i copied and cast a few years ago, it was cast in dental acrylic.


----------

